# Feel Free Podcast



## Misselissa

Hi all. I’m twice divorced and very happily so. I’m trying to help others live their best post divorce lives. Which is why I cohost the Feel Free podcast. Feel Free (😉) to give it a listen.
REDACTED BY MODERATOR.

If you would like to promote your podcast please consider the VerticalScope Vendor Program








Vendor FAQ







www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Torninhalf

Twice divorce? Impressive...


----------



## sokillme

Any podcasts about your thoughts on your picker? That might be one I watch.


----------



## DudeInProgress

I think I’ll wait for the 3rd divorce to start listening


----------



## ccpowerslave

DudeInProgress said:


> I think I’ll wait for the 3rd divorce to start listening


Savage...


----------

